# What i have to vape



## lulu.antiflag (4/3/15)

This is what i have to smoke until my reo is done oh well at least i can still vape sucks its a twisp

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/15)

You mean "This is what you have to Vape"! Saying you are going to smoke means either you are on fire or you are having a stinky! And both of those could lead to being fined!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev (4/3/15)

That mod with a twisp on top is hilarious @lulu.antiflag 

Where in jozi are you? I can sort you a clone Kayfun to put on top of that which you can return when you get your Reo back.

No need to tough it out, and the Kayfun is a classic that will hugely outperform that Twisp unit.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## lulu.antiflag (4/3/15)

Hahaha no need i got my pro tank 3 but just need to change the coil hahah


----------



## devdev (4/3/15)

You sure? 

It's really not a problem from my side


----------



## zadiac (4/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> You mean "This is what you have to Vape"! Saying you are going to smoke means either you are on fire or you are having a stinky! And both of those could lead to being fined!
> 
> View attachment 22493



Yes please. Saying the word "smoke" here is like swearing in church. It's a big no no

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev (4/3/15)

I actually changed the topic of this thread to "what I have to vape"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (4/3/15)

Hahaha, ok. By the time I opened the thread it was still saying "smoke".....lol.
All good laughs and jokes


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (4/3/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> This is what i have to smoke until my reo is done oh well at least i can still vape sucks its a twisp


What happened to your Reo.? ...... Haircut ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (4/3/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> What happened to your Reo.? ...... Haircut ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Hahah its getting a shave  so it can have a sexy cut and shtyle to put the odin on  that i will be buying soon


----------



## Jakey (4/3/15)

I can loan u a subtank mini or a nautilis mini, have fresh coils for em too if u want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (4/3/15)

Is that Clearo on a mech?


----------



## lulu.antiflag (5/3/15)

Ashley A said:


> Is that Clearo on a mech?


Indeed it is


----------



## Ashley A (5/3/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> Indeed it is


So how many seconds lifespan do you get on a coil?

That's like having the biscuit tyre on you car


----------



## Marzuq (5/3/15)

its amazing that how in this community members are more than willing to help each other out. "i loan you some of my vape gear till you get yours back even though i dont know you"
ive done this very thing. seems trust is not an issue here.

@devdev @Jakey good on you guys for trying to help a fellow vaper out

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (5/3/15)

Ashley A said:


> So how many seconds lifespan do you get on a coil?
> 
> That's like having the biscuit tyre on you car


Honestly thw coil last me 5 days max


----------



## lulu.antiflag (5/3/15)

Marzuq said:


> its amazing that how in this community members are more than willing to help each other out. "i loan you some of my vape gear till you get yours back even though i dont know you"
> ive done this very thing. seems trust is not an issue here.
> 
> @devdev @Jakey good on you guys for trying to help a fellow vaper out


Yes very amazing in this place ♡

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (5/3/15)

Boet Im sure there is someone around your area willing to lend a setup for a few days. Start a thread!


----------



## Andre (5/3/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Boet Im sure there is someone around your area willing to lend a setup for a few days. Start a thread!


Offered in the thread - twice.


----------



## Jakey (5/3/15)

was about to say so. and no need to create a thread. this is it


----------



## whatalotigot (5/3/15)

LULU lend the vape man. You cant be jamming that clearo setup.


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/3/15)

dont want to stand on toes but . . . should have asked me to shave your reo ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/3/15)

Lol, that clearo was my stepping stone from the cheap chinese shop egos. On the normal ego 1300mAH batteries it puts out decent vapor. Only issue is I paid freakin' R200 for it and R50 for a new coil. Daylight robbery. Upgraded to the Nautilus mini from that, what a difference! I still use ine in the car, but for some reason not even vodka can get the awful bubblegum flavor out of that wick, and I refuse to pay R50 again for a new coil, lol. So it will bubblegum until it's dead and done with.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (5/3/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> dont want to stand on toes but . . . should have asked me to shave your reo ...


We forget......sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (5/3/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> dont want to stand on toes but . . . should have asked me to shave your reo ...


Thank you agg doesnt really matter just hope shes ready for the weekend we got a ton of vaping to do  we have a 21st to go to a braai with some old buddies and sunday we off to hudsons burger place so she has a busy weekend of vaping just hoping the guys at vape club are giving her a nice shave


----------



## Yiannaki (5/3/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> Thank you agg doesnt really matter just hope shes ready for the weekend we got a ton of vaping to do  we have a 21st to go to a braai with some old buddies and sunday we off to hudsons burger place so she has a busy weekend of vaping just hoping the guys at vape club are giving her a nice shave


You better pack lots of extra batteries


----------



## lulu.antiflag (5/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> You better pack lots of extra batteries


Hope its ready


----------



## JakesSA (5/3/15)

Sorry about the focus, phone camera and bad photographer ..

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lulu.antiflag (6/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> View attachment 22565
> 
> 
> Sorry about the focus, phone camera and bad photographer ..


@JakesSA you are amazing man thank you so very much cannot wait


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> View attachment 22565
> 
> 
> Sorry about the focus, phone camera and bad photographer ..



And there is my juice order in the background. Thanks @JakesSA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kelly22 (2/6/15)

wah and dryburm then wash again could save u fifty bucks


----------

